# HELP!!! any suggested clinics for Egg Freezing in Europe (or in Berlin)?



## emma_peel (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello Ladies,

I am diagnosed as early menopause with a low AMH, and suggested to freeze my eggs as soon as possible. 

And I do not know which clinic to go. I feel like I am in the middle of an ocean and do not know which direction to swim.

Is there anyone who did egg freezing and could recommend me a clinic and a doctor in Europe or in Berlin where I am based)?

I would more than glad to have any kind of suggestions.

Many many thanks,
Emma p.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Emma
sorry to hear you're in this situation!
However I am not sure what the benefit of egg freezing is, as only VERY few babies have been born as a result. You can find out more online. You might find you're putting your hopes into this procedure only for it not to work for you, and you have put your body through a lot of discomfort. A better option would be to freeze embryos as a back-up plan, but if you have limited time available to find a donor/co-parent as well as taking in your current circumstances, this may cause you added stress. On the other hand, we can do amazing things when time is of the essence, and you may discover a great guy who is willing to help you!
Wishing you all the best and sorry I cannot recommend a clinic xx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with the previous poster. I would definitely do embryo freezing over egg freezing. if you have the funds then obviously both so you have options in the future. My friends daughter is getting her eggs frozen but she is 18 and that is just an initial safety net for her. 

I used Stork Klinik in Copenhagen for DIUI but they do embryo freezing too as part of their IVF procedures. I would add them to your list to contact. 

I really feel for you but you are doing the right thing by being proactive now!

Wishing you all the best x


----------



## emma_peel (Jan 3, 2013)

Dear Broodychick, dear Helena,

Thank you so much for your suggestions. I have been in contact with some clinics in Czech Republic where a partner is required to freeze embryos. All I can see is for the time being is to try egg freezing no matter what, hoping technology will be getting improved in the coming years for the de-frosting process..

Helena, I will definitely check Stork.

Many thanks,

Emma


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome there are some girls on here who have frozen eggs I hope will pop along,  I think at the lister in London-  also the Bridge  and hammersmith do it so maybe contact them or ink- egg freezing has improved recently as they are now vitrified not merely frozen. Ivi in Barcelona froze donor eggs as do many de clinics abroad eg Ivi Valencia  Good luck


----------



## emma_peel (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you JJ, you put a nice smile on my face! I hope the girls who did freeze their eggs they pop into the thread too!

Best,
Emma


----------



## Springhopes (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Emma
I am sorry to read your news and I hope you have found your clinic(s) =) 
I have only joined the site today and I am also looking to freeze my eggs and have listed all the clinics in London I have found on the HFEA site..and I have copied my post from of the other thread..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;topic=296684.1330;last_msg=5387963

Hi all 
First of all, I wanted to say thank you to everyone for sharing their experiences. I makes me feel more positive about my journey. 
I am single and 42 and have been waiting to have babies since I was 16 and I'd prefer to have a man (in a relationship) to do that.
I started looking at egg storage when I was 38/39 and I was told by my GP that I have to be trying for two years to become qualified, and I was told there is a higher chance to freeze fertilised eggs (but then I had to find a donor sperm) At the time I gave up as I didn't know what I'd do if I didn't use the fertilised egg.

Now, I have decided to start with egg storage first, (I know it would be great to have the egg fertilised first but I have read there is one year waiting list for them) so I think best to freeze my eggs first. As I was told there are two ways of egg freezing /storage, would it matter which clinic I choose? Maybe I should got to the one that does not have a long wait list?

I have found a list of clinics in London and I am trying to decide which one to go for? I have read some recommendations for CRGH and Lister... but I want to more about the others

Assisted Conception Unit, King's College Hospital
Assisted Reproduction and Gynaecology Centre
Barts and The London Centre for Reproductive Medicine
BMI Chelsfield Park ACU
The Bridge Centre
The Centre for Reproductive and Genetic Health
Chelsea & Westminster Hospital
City Fertility
CRM London
Homerton Fertility Centre
IVF Hammersmith
London Fertility Centre
London Women's Clinic
Reproductive Genetics Institute

I have called 7 clinics and I have been told they do not freeze eggs for over 38 (40yo) I am now thinking of sperm donor option and other options.
I like your optimisim about the technology will advance for the thawing of the frozen eggs..
Good luck and hope to hear your news
Hope
x


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am sad that there have not been any posts from those who have have actually undergone egg freezing. I hope you found a clinic Emma.

I can't help feeling that realistically egg freezing is for the very young to provide options for the future. The technology is still in its infancy and will probably be extremely viable for the next generation. It's a hell of a massive gamble for a woman in her late 30s and early 40s to take. The UK clinics reluctance to treat only accentuates their predictions for success. Imagine the devastation felt, particularly in an older woman,if all eggs failed to survive the thaw and it was game over for a biological child.

I think early on you need to decide how far you are willing and financially able to go to have a child. I always feel such sadness when I see the stats for women who dont have children and the percentage within that for whom it was down to simply not meeting a partner at the right time. I knew that I would try everything at least once up to adoption and only ruled this out due to length of time and having to jump through so many hoops. It would not have mattered to me to have a child that was biologically not mine, but we are all so different in what sits comfortably with us. 

Seriously though I would cross out egg freezing as an option and do like you say...look at alternatives. I still feel that having a child within a relationship would have been the best option for me but I was realistic and accepted I had made incompatible relationship choices in my past that led me to this point. I am now 4 months pregnant and extremely content with how my baby was conceived. I will take the gamble to freeze some of my eggs but also freeze an embryo after the birth of #1 in case my romantic dreams are realised. 

All the best x


----------



## Barbaratje (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Emma,
Egg quality and your age is the most important aspect of potential future sucess with frozen eggs. What you need is a clinic, doctor and embryologist to give you a good , honest opinion of what they think your eggs are worth. (sorry i dnt know your background so I am guessing).

Second of course. Is having a good clinic. Don't spend your time with a clinic that froze their first batch of eggs last year. Try to go to a clnic that has a serious egg bank.

I know 2 clinics in Europe who use frozen eggs a lot for their egg donation program and they have good sucess rates:

http://www.brusselsivf.be/egg_bank in brussels and 
http://www.gcrm.co.uk/treatments-and-pricing/freezing-vitrification

Brussels uses frozen eggs almost exclusively these days. GCRM will go frozen or fresh. In Cardiff the GRWC works with imported frozen russian eggs on their donor program.

If you produce 'normal/ok' eggs. You will loose about 10-20% of the eggs due to thawing/freeze. Then you have the usual attrition rate that you get in normal IVF ie. 20-40% that won't fertilize. Plus of course those that fertilize will not all be gorgeous embryos. So you need to consider having at least 6 eggs to get you something to transfer. So you have to think you need about 12 to 18 eggs (mature) on ice to be able to give youself a good chance at getting two siblings in the future.

Not sure how bad you pof is, but if you are producing max 3 eggs a shot, this will get a bit expensive. Anyway, such a difficult decision. It is a bit of a gamble all this hight tech art is. Good luck with it.

Good luck,
B

/links


----------



## KoalaBlue (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Emma! I did egg freezing at Care Fertility. I was 36 at the time. It was relatively painless, and not as dear as I thought (about £3,500 from memory). However I am now thinking of IVF with donor sperm so that I can have some embryos left over (please god) for siblings. I don't know if that clinic will allow IVF just to freeze embryos, or whether they only allow you to freeze leftover embryos, if you know what I mean. GL.


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi Emma

I have frozen eggs on 2 cycles (but as an egg sharer) at the Lister in London. I then did one cycle to freeze embryos using donor sperm from Xytec. I have found the Lister to be excellent although definitely not the cheapest. Despite this I have no hesitation to recommend the Lister. It is a big decision to use a donor and took me 2 years to get my head around but really pleased I decided to progress. I see egg freezing as a bit like buying a lottery ticket, such low chances of success, but better than doing nothing. 
Please do PM me if you want any further info, happy to chat it through. Squigglehead on here has also frozen eggs and if you send me your email I can add you to our little egg freezing group (4 of us) that came out of us all participating in a PhD study.
Good luck  x


----------



## Barbaratje (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all,
I dont want to offend anyone, but am struggling to understand the negative on egg freezing. The current state of egg freezing technology is such that you have ' almost ' (it is a small percentage point of difference) the same chance of getting pregnant with your frozen eggs as with your fresh eggs. It is no more a gamble than IVF in general (which OK is a big gamble anyway).

http://www.asrm.org/uploadedFiles/ASRM_Content/News_and_Publications/Practice_Guidelines/Committee_Opinions/Ovarian_tissue_and_oocyte(1).pdf

This paper sums up the most recent studies on the subject. If you search scholar for oocyte cryopreservation you can find more stuff. Just be sure to filter out anything written before 2010 as it is completely outdated. Most of the stuff on internet I am sorry to say is also rubbish.

I would not hesitate to do egg freezing today (at the right clinic!)- but at 45 it is way to late for me , that bird has flown  wishing you ladies best of luck with your eggs and embies on ice.
Cheers,
B
Ps. natclare how come you think your chances are so low with frozen eggs?did lister say the technique isrubbish orsomething?

/links


----------



## iceicebaby0919 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm thinking of using the lister for egg freezing. New to all this and I know your post was 3 years ago..but if you miraculously get this I would love to hear from you and be added to any egg freezing groups! Everything is for full IVF and would be good to chat to people (especially Nat Clare) who have been or are going through the same thing. 

Thanks and best wishes 
Julia


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi iceice there has been some success stories with frozen eggs on here lately, however still minimal in comparison to embryos, I would imagine the combo option of few eggs/few embryos (backup in case age is an issue later) would be the ideal scenario, I was happy to go straight with a donor and get pg immediately so didn't consider egg freezing but did freeze embryos for 4-5 months in order to have a medical procedure and embryos worked great in my case.


----------

